# Pig cooker



## lordbeezer (Mar 3, 2022)

Started on a pig cooker few days ago. Getting the coating of kool seal off is a pain.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Mar 3, 2022)

You are going to have to take a loan out for the pig! Love the work on the cooler so far.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 4, 2022)

Check with @rabler.  He might be able to offer you free pigs for the taking (he may ask for a roast, or ham in return!).


----------

